# Tony wants to give MJF a new deal but MJF wants only a raise without an extension. Talent is siding with Tony.



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525858079962710016
Max playing with fire here. He wants more money, Tony wants to give it to him and extend his deal, MJF wants more money and to keep his contract expiring in 2024.

Talent seems to be siding with Tony on this. SRS is apparently doing a piece to share more on where people are standing on this.

Kid is about to become the top guy in AEW but he's shooting himself in the foot. Last thing he wants is to start getting a bad rep backstage. Not sure Tony is ruthless enough but if Vince was his boss he would be burying him so deep nobody would be touching him by 2024.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well if this is true I’m siding with Tony too. Why the fuck would he give MJF a raise on his current contract without an extension. It would make zero sense. You want that raise MJF? Sign an extension, otherwise shut the fuck up.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It's a game of chicken.

MJF wants to have his cake and eat it too. He wants more money now because he's earned it but also still wants to be a free agent in 2024. TK doesn't want to give him more money if he might still leave in 2024.

There's no one really "wrong" here, even if you say MJF is foolish for trying to get more money without an extension. It's just a case that someone is going to have a make a decision eventually.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

It would be a bad precedent to set if Tony just gave him a raise without extending his contract. If you do it for one person, then others will expect it and then things get messy.

Makes sense that Tony would want to lock MJF up long term on his next contract but it also makes sense for MJF to value his independence considering his age.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

If MJF wants to go to WWE without establishing himself as a top star in AEW first, it would be a bad move.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

This joke didn't land


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Taking this at face value

Well what's the raise and extension? Being unwilling to sign the extension sounds crazy. Unless the raise is miniscule, but the extension adds multiple years. 

But I definitely don't buy the talent are against MJF on this one. I can't imagine one talent worth a damn is sitting their rooting against something that could benefit them long term.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm siding with Tony too. Aew made mjf. He,s great but also easily replaceable.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I imagine MJF is a lot more clued up to how much money the people he's feuded with make in comparison to him and wants more recognition. 

I imagine Tony Khan is coming at this from a sports angle where he's happy to provide a pay rise providing it comes with extended year(s).

We don't know the pay/extension demands so it's hard to take a side. 

The report of talent siding with Khan however is ludicrous and suggests to me the dirtsheets are being worked. A raise for MJF benefits so many people in his tier who could make similar demands when it comes renegotiating.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Stylebender said:


> I'm siding with Tony too. Aew made mjf. He,s great but also easily replaceable.


Who's as good as he is on the mic in his age range? AEW definitely grew his star, but WWE would still welcome him with open arms and probably a pretty large contract.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DUD said:


> I imagine MJF is a lot more clued up to how much money the people he's feuded with make in comparison to him and wants more recognition.
> 
> I imagine Tony Khan is coming at this from a sports angle where he's happy to provide a pay rise providing it comes with extended year(s).
> 
> ...


An actual wrestler being against the ability to get more money added to your current deal, with no extra strings attached would be crazy.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The talent can side with whoever they want. MJF is better than all of them.

Tony is just hilariously incompetent and it’s obvious MJF is heading to WWE. They’ve done everything possible to push him away.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

DZ Crew said:


> Who's as good as he is on the mic in his age range? AEW definitely grew his star, but WWE would still welcome him with open arms and probably a pretty large contract.


Probably nobody but also a few years ago nobody even knew he existed. If it wasnt for aew he'd still be a nobody on the indies or in nxt as a comedy heel. He shouldnt mess with the hand that feeds him and grow greedy. If he leaves aew it wont affect them much if any.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I really don't want MJF to go to WWE. But if money is the major concern for him, then so be it. His promos in WWE will be way too soft and Pg rated, not saying they'd be bad, but he wouldn't be the same at all.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

If the deal isn't extended then what is Khan buying with the extra money?


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

I hope Tony shows him the middle finger and Vince as well after this shit


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Stylebender said:


> Probably nobody but also a few years ago nobody even knew he existed. If it wasnt for aew he'd still be a nobody on the indies or in nxt as a comedy heel. He shouldnt mess with the hand that feeds him and grow greedy. If he leaves aew it wont affect them much if any.


Right, but you can say that about anyone who comes from the independents. You're a nobody until someone notices you. At this point he's got plenty of leverage. AEW loses arguably its best heel on the mic and the 2nd big star to potentially jump ship to wwe. It's one thing to lose someone like Black or Andre but that company isn't exactly swimming in good promo ability. MJF regularly draws great ratings for his segments. AEW would definitely be hurt by his absence. Still remains to be seen how much, but it will have a negative impact.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Gn1212 said:


> Kid is about to become the top guy in AEW but he's shooting himself in the foot. Last thing he wants is to start getting a bad rep backstage. Not sure Tony is ruthless enough but if Vince was his boss he would be burying him so deep nobody would be touching him by 2024.


I think this is exactly what most promoters would do if somebody tried to back them into a corner. He’s good, but not what I’d consider a franchise player, certainly not irreplaceable. Cody was way more valuable, and Tony let him walk, for whatever it was Cody wanted - AFTER his contract expired. If I were Tony, I wouldn’t even offer him a raise with an extension. You got 20 more months on your contract, we’ll talk then. You don’t like it, there’s the door. And oh yeah, before I let you out of this legally binding contract, there’s this here 90-day no compete addendum - just sign it and you’re free to go. OR, go find a nice comfortable seat in catering, because other than a few jobs, that’s where you’re spending the next 20 months, you fucking ingrate.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So what do you do with MJF for the next two years if he won't renew? They can't put the title on him but Tony Khan also doesn't seem the type of promoter, unlike some of the old school, to completely bury him so that he is damaged goods once he leaves. Does he keep pushing Max in hopes he'll sign a long-term extension or think ahead early and give his push to someone like Starks or Ethan Page (who WWE also wanted but he signed a new deal with AEW)?

This is all very weird because I don't recall anyone with so much time left on their contract endangering the next two years of their career. MJF will undoubtedly be a world champion sooner or later under normal circumstances, possibly even taking it from Punk if Punk dethrones Hangman. But all this could mean he's thrown in a tag team with Tony Nese or something for the next two years.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

I mean MJF is good, very good, but no way good enough to create the precedent that would be set by throwing more money at a guy without getting anything back in return. Most especially because there's zero way such a guy would thrive in WWE anyway. He's small, even by AEW standards, and they'll never let him off the chain to do what he does now to anything like the same degree. 

AEW would certainly be hurt big by losing him, but by the time his contract is up and that can happen, they'll either have far bigger problems or be home free.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

A contract's a contract, MJF wanted guaranteed money over five years after WWE had already passed on him, I'm sure he wouldn't be OK with TK wanting to discuss a pay cut if he'd bombed in AEW. A young HHH only signed a one year deal with WCW back in the day.

That being said, if performers excel, as MJF has done, it's human nature they'd want to be financially rewarded and enjoy financial parity with other top stars and it makes business sense for the promoter to get their cheque book out to make sure the talent doesn't jump ship. It would be pretty naive of MJF to expect a raise without agreeing an extension though.


----------



## Thebronxgirl (Nov 8, 2019)

MJF going to find himself back in Long Island if he keep this up...


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I still don’t think there’s anyway he leaves. There’s what? 20 months before he’s a free agent? I have zero doubt they come to an agreement and that this is all kayfabe. MJF is a different animal because he’s the only person to legit stay in character. So everything is blurred with him.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

It's just a work!!!!111 MJF is just working the marks!


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

So pay me more and I still go to WWE lol


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Lmao! If this is true, then MJF is more delusional than his character. Tony should keep his ground and not let some 24 year old kid dictate his company’s payroll.

They should let him go to WWE, he’ll feud with The Miz and then get promoted to running after R-Truth for the 247 belt lol


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

He's 1 of the highlights of the show and deserves to be a top paid star. A contract is a contract and he willingly signed it, so obviously a rise would come with an extension of the contract.
Will he be happy as a mid card in the WWE? I see him just filling in the role left by the Miz.

It's a complex situation if it's true. He feels underpaid compared to the ex wwe guys who have came in and shit the bed. Which he has every right to be because he's somewhat an original and 1 of the bright sparks. Yet he signed the contract, so he can't just backtrack. TK is within his rights to offer a rise, but he must sign on for extra years.
His unwillingness to sign an extension suggests he wants to go to the WWE when his contract is up. So Khan shouldn't give him extra money, for him to go join the WWE. 

I think it's a work personally.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

3venflow said:


> So what do you do with MJF for the next two years if he won't renew? They can't put the title on him but Tony Khan also doesn't seem the type of promoter, unlike some of the old school, to completely bury him so that he is damaged goods once he leaves. Does he keep pushing Max in hopes he'll sign a long-term extension or think ahead early and give his push to someone like Starks or Ethan Page (who WWE also wanted but he signed a new deal with AEW)?


Midcard fodder is the most logical choice.
Have him get in money promos with the likes of Wheeler, OC, Hook, Darby, Sammy, Jungle Boy, Swerve, Ricky Starks, Garcia, Page, perhaps even a one sided mini feud with Jade Cargill where he does bumps for her.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Nothing Finer said:


> If the deal isn't extended then what is Khan buying with the extra money?


This.

Handing out more money without getting more years in return is bad precedent. Probably why the locker room might side with Tony.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kishido said:


> I hope Tony shows him the middle finger and Vince as well after this shit


Why?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> So what do you do with MJF for the next two years if he won't renew? They can't put the title on him but Tony Khan also doesn't seem the type of promoter, unlike some of the old school, to completely bury him so that he is damaged goods once he leaves. Does he keep pushing Max in hopes he'll sign a long-term extension or think ahead early and give his push to someone like Starks or Ethan Page (who WWE also wanted but he signed a new deal with AEW)?
> 
> This is all very weird because I don't recall anyone with so much time left on their contract endangering the next two years of their career. MJF will undoubtedly be a world champion sooner or later under normal circumstances, possibly even taking it from Punk if Punk dethrones Hangman. But all this could mean he's thrown in a tag team with Tony Nese or something for the next two years.


Use him as normal until the final hour, if he doesn't re-sign have him do the job. If Tony truly wishes to re-sign him, using him bad at the first sign of a tiff won't encourage him to stay with AEW.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

If AEW don't pay up without an extension now, then that means his WWE offer will start from a lower starting point. Smart move!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> So what do you do with MJF for the next two years if he won't renew? They can't put the title on him but Tony Khan also doesn't seem the type of promoter, unlike some of the old school, to completely bury him so that he is damaged goods once he leaves. Does he keep pushing Max in hopes he'll sign a long-term extension or think ahead early and give his push to someone like Starks or Ethan Page (who WWE also wanted but he signed a new deal with AEW)?
> 
> This is all very weird because I don't recall anyone with so much time left on their contract endangering the next two years of their career. MJF will undoubtedly be a world champion sooner or later under normal circumstances, possibly even taking it from Punk if Punk dethrones Hangman. But all this could mean he's thrown in a tag team with Tony Nese or something for the next two years.


I think you could absolutely put the title on him.

Two years (Though more like one and a half) is a long time in wrestling. Khan can't look to the future but look to the now when it comes to booking MJF. Look at how just being in a program with him, Wardlow has been elevated. You continue to do this with MJF. You have him elevate guys who are worth elevating. You can tie up stories with MJF winning the title from say, CM Punk. But then put over a huge babyface in someone like Wardlow, Kingston or someone else at the time with a babyface win over a heel MJF for the belt etc.

Whilst I don't think this is some elaborate work. I don't think MJF is as unhappy at AEW as some doomsayers think he is. I think he's relatively content, likes being there, has plenty of friends there, loves working up the wrestling fanbase, has a good relationship with Khan but ultimately just wants to get paid.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Use him as normal until the final hour, if he doesn't re-sign have him do the job. If Tony truly wishes to re-sign him, using him bad at the first sign of a tiff won't encourage him to stay with AEW.


I’d agree, except this isn’t the first sign of a tiff. MJF has been flapping publicly about jumping ship for months. And, if this isn’t all a work, it sounds like Tony has offered to restructure his contract, asking to extend it in exchange for more money, which seems like a perfectly fair offer without knowing all the details. If MJF is flatly refusing to extend, that’s not negotiating, that’s just being a selfish dick. Contrarily, Tony is also within his rights to ‘use him bad’ if it’s clear the guy has no commitment to the company and instead will whore himself to the highest bidder. Those aren’t exactly qualities a boss looks for in an employee, especially where the boss took a chance on said employee when no one else would. You want me to commit to you, but you won’t commit to me? K, bye.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Everyone keeps saying "two years". It's actually 18 months which is going to go by pretty fast. It certainly will make AEW reconsider putting the title on him this winter when he'll be just 12 or 13 months away from a possible WWE run.



Sad Panda said:


> I still don’t think there’s anyway he leaves. There’s what? 20 months before he’s a free agent? I have zero doubt they come to an agreement and that this is all kayfabe. MJF is a different animal because he’s the only person to legit stay in character. So everything is blurred with him.


Says the guy who thought just this about Cody until he walked out at Wrestlemania. To say there is no way he leaves is bordering on the insane. MJF has made it clear it is going to be about money. WWE is going to offer him a TON of money. He has also dreamed his whole life about working in the WWE. Can AEW keep him? Sure but to act like there is no way he leaves tells us you are in an AEW fantasy land. MJF would be crazy to sign an extension before he hits the open market. Would cost himself possibly millions.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I think its a work and definitely a different situation than the Cody one. TK wouldn't let MJF talk shit about jumping all the time if it was not storyline.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Stylebender said:


> but also easily replaceable.


Is he, though?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’d agree, except this isn’t the first sign of a tiff. MJF has been flapping publicly about jumping ship for months. And, if this isn’t all a work, it sounds like Tony has offered to restructure his contract, asking to extend it in exchange for more money, which seems like a perfectly fair offer without knowing all the details. If MJF is flatly refusing to extend, that’s not negotiating, that’s just being a selfish dick. Contrarily, Tony is also within his rights to ‘use him bad’ if it’s clear the guy has no commitment to the company and instead will whore himself to the highest bidder. Those aren’t exactly qualities a boss looks for in an employee, especially where the boss took a chance on said employee when no one else would. You want me to commit to you, but you won’t commit to me? K, bye.


If it's not all a work, I actually commend MJF for bringing negotiating in public to wrestling. Whatever the wrestlers can reasonably do to get more money I say go for it. Especially since they don't have like a players union to protect them. What MJF is apparently asking sounds crazy, but I'm sure guaranteed money was probably crazy sounding at one point too. 

That said I get on Tony's end what's best for business and what's best for talent might not always coincide. So it's obvious why he'd say fuck no to a regular raise with no extension. Though I'd suggest he not to go the Vince route to keep the good PR they have.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I mean he has to be willing to negotiate. He has all the right to ask for everything he wants, but he also should be aware enough that there comes a point where you're not going to get everything too. Sounds like Tony is negotiating pretty fairly, and he really should keep this in mind if he jumps to WWE, because Vince will be much more of a hardass and not just roll over and give him whatever he wants. 

I still think they do work out a deal in due time, the fact that they are trying to deal with this already a year and a half out is a positive that he wants to stay to me honestly, if I apply all the contract negotiations I've seen in baseball.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Is he, though?


Most wrestlers are to some extent. That why the biz just keeps on going. Its not like he,s Cena in 2010 or even Roman in 2022. Mjf aint even the top 3 biggest star.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't think it's a work, this would be a really stupid thing to work. 
If MJF is unhappy with his pay then fine, everyone is entitled to feel unhappy with their slice of the pie. But if Tony offered him more money for more years and MJF just wanted more money then that should be the end of it.
Honor your contract and shut the fuck up about it, and when it's up you can go ask for whatever you want. 
I just hope he realizes his Stock is so high right now because of where he is. One PG scripted promo in WWE and he loses most of his appeal. Odds are he will be a lower/lower-mid card smaller version of Miz. He would probably be future endeavored within his first year. 
So hopefully he doesn't burn any bridges, probably will need to cross back over them sooner rather than later.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Stylebender said:


> If he leaves aew it wont affect them much if any.


Hold on though, fans for 3 years have been talking about how MJF is the future, how he's the best young talent since The Rock, one of the four pillars, a future main eventer etc.

How could losing that NOT hurt?



3venflow said:


> They can't put the title on him


Why can't they? Give him a run, show him what you can do for him and maybe he stays. It'd be like not playing a key player in the NFL because he's leaving in 2 seasons. Might as well get the most out of him before he goes...


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking more likely hes gona leave in 2024.

Really stupid though on his end trying to throw his toys out of his pram with about 2 years still left on his contract.

Losing him will be HUGE blow to AEW but not the end of AEW as some think.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

If it was me, and i had a staff member who was valuable that i got at a good price, and they were in my office moaning about the better paid guys

i will do exactly this - ‘sure, i’ll pay you more - just extend over here’

its the right move. You don‘t throw more money for nothing. At most, you give a nice end of year or quarterly bonus


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Let's say he does leave to the WWE and it goes south. Does he have a plan b because he's going to look like an idiot if he comes crawling back. But then again I'm sure CYN will welcome him with open arms.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

So, lets say this is all a non-work etc

what i would really like to happen is just stick to the plan

make him a champ at some point, give him a good run and let him put somebody over on his way out - basically what Cody did

all players cannot play for you forever. It’ll be a shame, but it is what it is


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Stylebender said:


> I'm siding with Tony too. Aew made mjf. He,s great but also easily replaceable.



That's like saying wwe made adam cole and tomasso ciampa

The mjf character existed long before aew


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

2024 is still 1.5 years away. A lot can change from now till then.

Is what MJF is demanding much different than pro athletes wanting to have their contracts redone because they feel their performance has been far more than their original deal? You hear about NFL players demading this all the time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tell it like it is said:


> Let's say he does leave to the WWE and it goes south. Does he have a plan b because he's going to look like an idiot if he comes crawling back. But then again I'm sure CYN will welcome him with open arms.


Are you suggesting Tony would be so petty as to not take a skilled still young guy like MJF back?


----------



## Businessman (Mar 20, 2021)

This is all a work trust me, 2023 will see the MJF vs Tony Khan feud that will take over the wrestling world like Austin vs Vince

I personally can’t wait to see MJF vs Khan in a steel cage match


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I think it's certain he will go to WWE. He is wanting a bigger stage instead of money.

Tony can't buy more viewers. If he doesn't hire a booker and writers, AEW will not reach 2 million viewers. That means that you lose players like Wardlow and MJF because they can fantasize of not only working in front of twice as many viewers, they can wonder, what if I break through and become the man that takes the show to 4 million viewers again.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

JasmineAEW said:


> 2024 is still 1.5 years away. A lot can change from now till then.
> 
> Is what MJF is demanding much different than pro athletes wanting to have their contracts redone because they feel their performance has been far more than their original deal? You hear about NFL players demading this all the time.


And in all of pro sports, when you feel you are being underpaid and want to redo the money in the deal, you have to give something to get something. 

Giving more money without getting more years sets a bad precedent as well. Opens the door for others to try and squeeze more money from the company for nothing in return.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> I think it's certain he will go to WWE. He is wanting a bigger stage instead of money.
> 
> Tony can't buy more viewers. If he doesn't hire a booker and writers, AEW will not reach 2 million viewers. That means that you lose players like Wardlow and MJF because they can fantasize of not only working in front of twice as many viewers, they can wonder, what if I break through and become the man that takes the show to 4 million viewers again.


are you high? Wrestling is never gonna draw 4 million viewers on cable ever again.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

"Business is picking up" lol, the truth is MJF owes AEW and its fans absolutely nothing. He can go wherever he wants and probably become a bigger star in another promotion.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Firstly, I'm not convinced this isn't a work.

Secondly, if it isn't a work, it depends on how much Khan is offering and for how long an extension as to whether MJF is being reasonable in turning it down. He certainly isn't being unreasonable in asking for a raise now.

Thirdly, again, if this isn't a work, then Khan is pushing MJF towards the WWE by showing he isn't valued. 

At the moment the AEW roster would have 10-20 people, minimum, getting paid exponentially higher than MJF, yet doing far less valuable work for the program. I would be pissed if I was him too.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Businessman said:


> This is all a work trust me, 2023 will see the MJF vs Tony Khan feud that will take over the wrestling world like Austin vs Vince
> 
> I personally can’t wait to see MJF vs Khan in a steel cage match


We all know Tony Khan is way too much of a pussy to even wrestle in a match.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Christopher Near said:


> That's like saying wwe made adam cole and tomasso ciampa
> 
> The mjf character existed long before aew


There is no comparison at all. If Adam Cole went straight from roh to wwe he'd get a massive pop. The mjf character existed but was unknown. Even Darby was a bigger star pre aew and he was unknown aswell.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Christopher Near said:


> That's like saying wwe made adam cole and tomasso ciampa
> 
> The mjf character existed long before aew


watch ‘All In’ to see how ‘over‘ the MJF character was before AEW


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

He doesn't want to get an extenstion cause he wants to go to the big show in 2024. But in the meantime he wants a raise cause he deserves more. He is sort of right but he signed a contract and can only be paid by what has been agreed upon on the contract and it's only on Tony to give him a raise or not. But Tony doesn't have to. So it makes sense for Tony to say if you want a raise then sign an extension. So it's likely he won't get a raise.


----------



## Gibbs0102 (Oct 15, 2019)

Surely this has to be a work at this point right. Who in there right mind would give him a raise without an extension. He can’t be that thick he thinks he will actually get it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If the story is true, then certainly, Cody Rhodes has to be a bit involved here. Cody recently offered MJF's parents tickets to a WWE Show. I'm sure Cody is reminding MJF that there are less flippy gimmicks in WWE and more characters that could blend well against one of MJF.

Clearly MJF would probably fit better in a WWE type of field, though the irony is he won't be as unplugged vocally as he is in AEW.

Now as far as him asking for a raise before his re negotiations is pretty insane to be honest. That is something you do when you are about to have a contract renewal. Furthermore, why is Tony Khan allowing then MJF to bash his own company suggesting he will leave? Sounds pretty insane overall.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Stylebender said:


> I'm siding with Tony too. Aew made mjf. He,s great but also *easily replaceable.*


I understand you may side with Tony but to say MJF is easily replaceable is pretty bizarre. Who would replace him that is close to his age that has the mic skills and heat he really draws? Nobody at the moment.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

LOL a smokescreen


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry Max but it’s business and you get what you negotiate. If you feel like you should be getting more money right now at the moment, either sign the extension or make up for it when you negotiate your next contract. Until then, too bad.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Tony would be a fool to do a raise while getting nothing guaranteed in return. It also would set a bad precedent. Other talent might want the same thing later.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> Tony would be a fool to do a raise while getting nothing guaranteed in return. It also would set a bad precedent. Other talent might want the same thing later.


And MJF would be a fool if he didn’t test the open market.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

TK would look like an idiot if he paid MJF more money without more years on MJF's contract. The entire situation makes no sense.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I think all this is a work.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Everyone keeps saying "two years". It's actually 18 months which is going to go by pretty fast. It certainly will make AEW reconsider putting the title on him this winter when he'll be just 12 or 13 months away from a possible WWE run.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who thought just this about Cody until he walked out at Wrestlemania. To say there is no way he leaves is bordering on the insane. MJF has made it clear it is going to be about money. WWE is going to offer him a TON of money. He has also dreamed his whole life about working in the WWE. Can AEW keep him? Sure but to act like there is no way he leaves tells us you are in an AEW fantasy land. MJF would be crazy to sign an extension before he hits the open market. Would cost himself possibly millions.


I guess anything is possible, I find it highly improbable… he’s working you. We’re just not used to this anymore because he’s the only brother to stay in character no matter where he’s at.

We shall see.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

lol obviously MJF is in the wrong here. 
He wouldn't be so hot if AEW hadn't booked him well, as the most protected guy in the company. But you signed a 5-year deal for a certain amount, which you were never gona get 3 years ago, be grateful and stfu.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I want to have a party when MJF leaves AEW, the sooner the better. The same goes for Britt Baker and Kenny Omega.


----------



## lanceroni_66 (Jul 25, 2018)

This is a business. I don't believe that a wrestler would demand a raise without giving some term back. That's how these things work. No company in any industry is going to change a contract mid term, for just the mid term. That would get you walked on forever by people. You either do the same for everyone, which is ridiculously stupid, or you just don't. And I think every business ever would err on the side of don't. 

Plus, this is one of the few things to ever "leak" from AEW? 

Nah. This is a work. More heel heat bro!


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Lmao! If this is true, then MJF is more delusional than his character. Tony should keep his ground and not let some 24 year old kid dictate his company’s payroll.
> 
> They should let him go to WWE, he’ll feud with The Miz and then get promoted to running after R-Truth for the 247 belt lol


I agree with this. Save the $ with his current contract…when it expires…let him go to wwe and have fun


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Geert Wilders said:


> If MJF wants to go to WWE without establishing himself as a top star in AEW first, it would be a bad move.


Sure as hell didn’t hurt Jericho or Eddie


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

LMAO at you guys thinking MJF would even get to wrestle in WWE. He'll be a manager for someone like Omos. All talk and then taking a beating to get some face a little heat. They were gonna turn Adam Cole into a manager. You think MJF's little ass has a hope over there? Hell, I'm still waiting to see where Cody is come year 2 of his contract. It's only been a month and a half.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

The difference between Cody Rhodes in WWE and AEW is he is much more liked as a face or heel in WWE. Cody Rhodes got booed by his own home town in AEW. There is talk that Cody might be world champion in WWE..... MJF is not like others, he will surely have more success in WWE because he is more sports entertainment. He can have his own show like Miz tv or Pipers Pit.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

MJF should take the deal.


----------



## edfelix15 (8 mo ago)

Can't blame MJF for trying to get his money's worth... No matter what the outcome of this situation is, he's already won... If Tony Khan is crazy enough to release him over this, he'll just go to WWE and form a stable with Cody and probably put AEW out of business...


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

I mean he probably does deserve a raise based on his performance. It would be good for AEW if they had a performance bonus part to their contract considering the talent come up with alot of their direction and storyline ideas compared to WWE.

But in terms of actual contract negotiations. A pay increase without a term increase is illogical on the part of MJF. Now he may want a shorter extension than Tony wants to give him (say just 1 year) but I am 90% the story of this thread is bogus.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525858079962710016
> Max playing with fire here. He wants more money, Tony wants to give it to him and extend his deal, MJF wants more money and to keep his contract expiring in 2024.
> 
> Talent seems to be siding with Tony on this. SRS is apparently doing a piece to share more on where people are standing on this.
> ...


Tony could simply send him home after the PPV and let him sit out his deal for the next 1.5 years. Or have him wrestle on Dark, with no promo time given. You’re right though - Vince would start having him lose on a regular basis as he got closer and closer to the expiration date.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

mazzah20 said:


> I mean he probably does deserve a raise based on his performance. It would be good for AEW if they had a performance bonus part to their contract considering the talent come up with alot of their direction and storyline ideas compared to WWE.
> 
> But in terms of actual contract negotiations. A pay increase without a term increase is illogical on the part of MJF. Now he may want a shorter extension than Tony wants to give him (say just 1 year) but I am 90% the story of this thread is bogus.


They need to compromise. 1.5 year extension with a hefty raise. That makes it a new three year deal.

No deal?

Then send MJF home or grant him his release.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Lmao! If this is true, then MJF is more delusional than his character. Tony should keep his ground and not let some 24 year old kid dictate his company’s payroll.
> 
> They should let him go to WWE, he’ll feud with The Miz and then get promoted to running after R-Truth for the 247 belt lol


Nah, I actually think he’ll be anchoring Raw as a lead heel for a number of years. At worst - and I don’t think this will happen - he’d be an occasional wrestler / mostly mouthpiece like Johnny Polo or Mike Sanders. But more likely they would have big plans for him, including a lengthy feud with Cody.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Buhalovski said:


> I think its a work and definitely a different situation than the Cody one. TK wouldn't let MJF talk shit about jumping all the time if it was not storyline.


He let Cody talk about his contract several times on Dynamite. And then Cody did leave.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Seriously, do you guys and gals think MJF would flourish in WWE?

I am curious.

He has Piper type skill but he's smaller. Just wondering.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ghost Lantern said:


> Seriously, do you guys and gals think MJF would flourish in WWE?
> 
> I am curious.
> 
> He has Piper type skill but he's smaller. Just wondering.


At this point it's a toss up. Hardcore fans didn't see
Punk, Bryan, or Styles flourishing in the WWE and they all had genuine Hall of Fame worthy runs. How he'll do is a toss up. 

He won't have AEW freedom, but like with Cody I think some are praying that he'd fail in WWE more than anything.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Unreasonable demands. MJF should know better. Sign an extension or stfu and leave when contract is up. 

If this is true, MJF is clearly in the wrong here. Hoping it's a work.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

If TK had any brains and balls he'd just tell MJF to shut the fuck out, there will be no raise without signing an extention, and give him 3 months to sign at most 
He'll have like 15month left on his contract, by then Tony should have MJF be used to put over people, he should first lose back to all the other pillars, lose to Wardlow, lose to Punk again.

He really thinks he'd be as big of a star if Tony didn't invest so much in him and protecting him? what an asshole. I hope TK has a bit of an asshole in him too to make him lose all credibility when he's done. He better have learned from Cody's mistake, wtf where those last 3 months with crap promos and giving him the TNT title. Should have never gave him a W in the end.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

MJF is still young and Tony clearly knows what’s up.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Seafort said:


> They need to compromise. 1.5 year extension with a hefty raise. That makes it a new three year deal.
> 
> No deal?
> 
> Then send MJF home or grant him his release.


I think MJF should demand his release. MJF is a main eventer for years but Khan decided to put the belt on fat Jericho back then, Moxley was a useless champion, Omega was the best champion, and Hangman Page is a no ratings champion. What MJF is doing is nothing new in sports, players want a new contract before their rookie contract expires. Teams think they have leverage but then the player does not show up and sits out a year.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

If it wasn’t for the platform that AEW gave him, he would still be floundering in MLW.


----------



## Diamonds And Guns (Jul 17, 2021)

I hope MJF understand that in WWE, the brand is the star. The closest thing to legit stars in WWE are Reigns and part timers. Everyone else is a time filler until Roman Reigns comes out. I can only see MJF getting booked as a Miz super-fan and chasing the 24/7 title. As for Cody, after the "it's a top AEW guy in WWE" novelty wears off, Vince will get bored and it's back to Stardust.


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

Ghost Lantern said:


> Seriously, do you guys and gals think MJF would flourish in WWE?
> 
> I am curious.
> 
> He has Piper type skill but he's smaller. Just wondering.


Usually? Probably a strong midcarder but not one that can be a world champion unless as a transitional champion if he can manage to keep himself offer for a long time.

But this is not a usual time. The WWE, while not being openly aggressive about it, is in conflict with AEW. That's why they had Cody keep all of his presentation from AEW and debut by winning at Wrestlemania. It was a message for the talents like MJF to tell them " We will not bury you because you are from AEW. It's the opposite, you will be treated like a bigger star than AEW ever treated you. ". MJF will not be seen as a usual talent but as a strategic asset much like Cody.

If there is a chance for MJF to take, it's right now because he will come in with a wave of momentum that is his biggest chance at winning the big one or making it big. If he waits around and signs an extension, that means there are a ton of AEW people whose contract will end before him and steal that opportunity as an AEW talent jumping ships wouldn't be as impressive.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't believe any of the talk all week about this situation.

MJF is a heel and as we all know, a very good one. The guy is in character 24/7. That's his gimmick. He'll do and say anything to get a rile out of people. Tony Khan would never allow MJF to say the things he's been saying if it wasn't agreed upon. There would have to be serious ramifications both on-screen (kayfabe) and off-screen (reality) for this to be true.

Look back at the Brian Cage ordeal. He (or his wife if you prefer) was unhappy about his position in AEW and aired those grievances through Twitter. Not in kayfabe, but in reality. So what happened after Cage spoke out? Reality won that fight.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm on MJF's side here, know your worth brother, if Tony doesn't wanna pay you go somewhere else. I'll never side with Tony considering how much of a moron he is.


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> If TK had any brains and balls he'd just tell MJF to shut the fuck out, there will be no raise without signing an extention, and give him 3 months to sign at most
> He'll have like 15month left on his contract, by then Tony should have MJF be used to put over people, he should first lose back to all the other pillars, lose to Wardlow, lose to Punk again.
> 
> He really thinks he'd be as big of a star if Tony didn't invest so much in him and protecting him? what an asshole. I hope TK has a bit of an asshole in him too to make him lose all credibility when he's done. He better have learned from Cody's mistake, wtf where those last 3 months with crap promos and giving him the TNT title. Should have never gave him a W in the end.


You are 100% correct.

TK looked like an idiot with this Cody situation... and Cody is a wrestler I like a lot, but he wasn't needed by AEW.

MJF is not all the star he thinks, although people here like him. You can tell he's great on the mic and he knows how to keep his character, but WWE let Bray Wyatt out and he was also excellent in both things too. If he's thinking he's indispensable to AEW, in WWE he certainly isn't.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Im guessing that mjf wants the free agent treatment, but he wont say that, so he'll make demands that he knows tony wont fufil so as to not telegraph his intentions


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> An actual wrestler being against the ability to get more money added to your current deal, with no extra strings attached would be crazy.


It would work well with most of the "we're just happy to be here and wrestle" folks though, and AEW has a lot of those.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

AEW marks are turning against MJF.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

That's one way to build heel heat.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Fearless Viper said:


> *AEW marks are turning against MJF.*


Yeah because people should still have the same opinions and never change them even when new evidence is presented to prove something is wrong. 


No, this is the specialty of WWE "must defend everything" sheep.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

MJF was a nobody before AEW. It's against his best interest to try and leverage his status now to try and start a bidding war for him. If I was Tony I wouldn't give him a raise. He could re sign a longer contract and then get a raise. If not he can hit the bricks. Let him try to go to WWE and see what they do with him. He would be jobbing in NXT in 12 months.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Yeah because people should still have the same opinions and never change them even when new evidence is presented to prove something is wrong.
> 
> 
> No, this is the specialty of WWE "must defend everything" sheep.


Evidence by whom? Dirtsheets? Yeah right. If there's one thing MJF is great at is working the marks and so far he's doing a fantastic job at it. Even if I'm proven wrong doesn't matter to me at all.

Also what does me being a WWE fan has to do with this? Grow up.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF vs. Wardlow at this rate.






In all seriousness, I wonder if Tony Khan is waiting for the new round of TV rights before changing the pay structure. He obviously has money to burn but will want his business to be sustainable, and AEW is expected to get a nice bump at renewal time. In fact, as I just posted in the ratings section, Warner are trying to push them as live sports at the upfronts to get them better advertising money. WWE are doing the same, because live sports get bigger ad rates.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Fearless Viper said:


> Evidence by whom? Dirtsheets? Yeah right. If there's one thing MJF is great at is working the marks and so far he's doing a fantastic job at it. Even if I'm proven wrong doesn't matter to me at all.
> 
> Also what does me being a WWE fan has to do with this? Grow up.


Even if it's just rumores, people are reacting to this story accordingly. The story is of a pampered employee being an ungrateful cunt making illogical demands. You just had to make a pathetic lame response "AEW marks turning against MJF" as if you can't be logical and criticize when someone is in the wrong. If anyone needs some growing up, that's you


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

If TK really wanted to play hardball, he would just send him home and let him ride the current contract out. Then nobody will be interested in him in a year and a half of not being seen anywhere.

I'm not a Cody fan by any means, but he was a much bigger signing for WWE than MJF would be.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It would be hilarious if the locker room is in fact totally against someone asking for more money as they become more valuable to the company.


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

My take on MJF is that he’s good but not an A+ player. If he wants to run that mouth and beg for more money, then I would take him off TV until everything is settled. He signed the deal, he needs to finish the deal.
He needs to be in better shape and wrestle more if he wants to be the man. He is too short compared to WWE standards, I am sure Cody would convince him to come to WWE soon as he’s not longer with AEW.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> It would be a bad precedent to set if Tony just gave him a raise without extending his contract. If you do it for one person, then others will expect it and then things get messy.
> 
> Makes sense that Tony would want to lock MJF up long term on his next contract but it also makes sense for MJF to value his independence considering his age.


I disagree. AEW needs to have separate rules for MJF, Britt, Cargill, & Wardlow. Plain and simple. They are the true pillars.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Jesus christ so much dick sucking for a trust fund, fail son cocksucker


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Freelancer said:


> If TK really wanted to play hardball, he would just send him home and let him ride the current contract out. Then nobody will be interested in him in a year and a half of not being seen anywhere.
> 
> I'm not a Cody fan by any means, but he was a much bigger signing for WWE than MJF would be.


Agree with the top part, TK could simply sit him and his options in 2 years would be NWA, MLW, or NXT.

Disagree with the last part, losing your biggest homegrown star is a much bigger deal than a midcarder. You can simply take one look at Raws ratings, or how Dynamite beat Raw in attendance again this week, to see Cody isn't a draw at all


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fearless Viper said:


> AEW marks are turning against MJF.


Definitely don't remember the last time there was so many suggestions for a wrestler to be buried that wasn't like Nia Jax tier lol.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

TKO Wrestling said:


> I disagree. AEW needs to have separate rules for MJF, Britt, Cargill, & Wardlow. Plain and simple. They are the true pillars.


You can have tiers for talent. No problems with that at all. 

But you absolutely do not increase one wrestlers wages without the deal of extension to the contract.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> At this point it's a toss up. Hardcore fans didn't see
> Punk, Bryan, or Styles flourishing in the WWE and they all had genuine Hall of Fame worthy runs. How he'll do is a toss up.
> 
> He won't have AEW freedom, but like with Cody I think some are praying that he'd fail in WWE more than anything.


People underestimate one thing about the MJF to WWE rumors.

Bruce Pritchard is the guy that is probably vouching for him. This is akin to Pat Patterson having your back in the 80's or Vince Russo having yoru back during the attitude era.

Pritchard is probably the 3rd most important man in WWE behind Vince and Nick Khan. If Pritchard wants him to be a star, MJF will be a star. Pritchard pushed for Cody and you see how much influence that is.

Also, I dont know why people keep saying "Oh well, he will be The Miz" Does anyone actually look at Miz's career when they say that, here are his accolades:


> WWE Championship (2 times)
> WWE Intercontinental Championship (8 times)[
> WWE United States Championship (2 times)
> WWE Tag Team Championship (4 times) – with John Morrison (1), Big Show (1), John Cena (1) and Damien Mizdow (1)[
> ...




That is one hell of a resume on top of a reality tv show and a Wrestlemania main event with the biggest star of a generation.

90% of wrestlers would love to "Just be The Miz"+


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> People underestimate one thing about the MJF to WWE rumors.
> 
> Bruce Pritchard is the guy that is probably vouching for him. This is akin to Pat Patterson having your back in the 80's or Vince Russo having yoru back during the attitude era.
> 
> ...


I think the Miz disrespect comes simply because at some point in hardcore circles main roster WWE success at some point became "are you Vince's favorite, if not you don't truly matter". 

The MJF contract stuff is going to be fun to watch. I wasn't really aware of the Bruce Pritchard connection, but that's certainly interesting.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> People underestimate one thing about the MJF to WWE rumors.
> 
> Bruce Pritchard is the guy that is probably vouching for him. This is akin to Pat Patterson having your back in the 80's or Vince Russo having yoru back during the attitude era.
> 
> ...


Yes for most wrestlers but MJF has the talent to be the next Ric Flair. Being the next Miz is if everything goes wrong, that is his floor.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I love that people think that aew's gonna sit one of their only stars that attracts fans cuz he wont sign a good contract. Good luck with that


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

It’s either a work to fit him more or he’s about to fuck up with both aew and wwe in the future lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

From one of the four pillars and the future of the business to "just sit him on the bench and job him out for the rest of his deal" because he wants what he's worth from the billionaire promoter.



And these dudes call people "E Drones" and Vinces "yes men". Lmao.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

The worst part is the one who talked about MJF wanting a raise without the extension admitted he messed up and MJF did not make those demands. So the conversation was useless lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526014674856054785

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526016125489668096


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Graposdy? Whys he emulating Keith Lee?


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

I have a different take on this.

If I'm Tony, I give him the money with no extension and put the belt on him, make him the centrepiece on the heel side.

Why?

I actually think MJF is the best thing AEW has going for it and I think Tony needs to do what it takes to keep him in 2024. A raise now without an extension would de-escalate these rumoured tensions that we've been hearing about and buy some good faith between the 2 sides. Also putting MJF in the main event with the title simultaneously. This is the best way to really make MJF strongly consider staying in AEW in 2024. Tony will still have to match WWE's offer and pay the big bucks at that time, but I feel like this overall is the best path to keeping one of your top homegrown stars who actually draws ratings.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

When AEW gets a new TV deal it'll make negotiations with MJF a lot easier.


----------



## Aleisters (May 24, 2016)

If this isn't a work, Tony Khan should go public about not renewing his contract and see the lowball offer vinnie sends him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wynter said:


> The worst part is the one who talked about MJF wanting a raise without the extension admitted he messed up and MJF did not make those demands. So the conversation was useless lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526014674856054785
> ...


[emoji2367][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

I'm team Tony here as should everyone be, you can't have your cake and eat it too, I think he will end up in the WWE at this rate


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> [emoji2367][emoji23][emoji23]


Oh wait lol, urgh mods pls close thread


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wynter said:


> The worst part is the one who talked about MJF wanting a raise without the extension admitted he messed up and MJF did not make those demands. So the conversation was useless lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526014674856054785
> ...


Jesus, well close thread lol 😂

All that conversation for fake/incorrect news lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

His comments have now gone so ridiculously overboard and seem so clearly in character that it's quite clearly a work.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Muskoka ******* said:


> I have a different take on this.
> 
> If I'm Tony, I give him the money with no extension and put the belt on him, make him the centrepiece on the heel side.
> 
> ...


Problem is mjf is NOT. Draw or a l]main eventer like omega, Jericho, etc. he thinks he is but he is not


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> If MJF wants to go to WWE without establishing himself as a top star in AEW first, it would be a bad move.


Why ?

Cody came over as a midcard gatekeeper and went over seth Rollins twice....


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Why ?
> 
> Cody came over as a midcard gatekeeper and went over seth Rollins twice....


Cody and MJF are 2 entirely different people.
Cody established himself prior to joining AEW. He is a known name.

I see MJF as AJ. I think AJ would’ve flopped in WWE if he came in as 2006 AJ. Whereeas the AJ WWE got was seasoned, multi time world champion etc.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

If his value as a brand translated into significant profit for the promotion, then he absolutely has a valid reason to ask for a raise. You get paid what you are worth.

It's also his right not to sign an extension.

This isn't about MJF getting more money as a reward for signing. He wants more money because he feels that this is what he's worth. I have no clue if he's right or not, because AEW financial data is made private. Tony Khan certainly knows though.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

It is sad that MJF has much more business sense than Tony Khan.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> Cody and MJF are 2 entirely different people.
> Cody established himself prior to joining AEW. He is a known name.
> 
> I see MJF as AJ. I think AJ would’ve flopped in WWE if he came in as 2006 AJ. Whereeas the AJ WWE got was seasoned, multi time world champion etc.


I disagree I think by the time his contract comes up MJF will be a bigger deal then Cody ever was.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

3venflow said:


> MJF vs. Wardlow at this rate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's clearly in a holding pattern for another year until the next round of TV rights.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

How much do you think WWE will offer in an open bidding scenario?

I'm thinking 5 years, $27M with a full guarantee (i.e. no loss in salary if released), and merchandise points.


----------

